# Service Now Indicator RESET



## zzzoom (Sep 10, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the proper button sequence to reset the service now indicator on a 2006 Jetta GLI 2.0. Thank you because the service guys at Volkswagen are a little confused.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Service Now Indicator RESET (zzzoom)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3621413
I've been resetting mine since 2006 since my TDI's go 10,000 miles between oil changes and that blasted light comes on every 5,000 miles!! I printed this info out and keep it in the glovebox of one of the cars. Every time I need it, it's in the other car.








If you do the routine correctly, it does NOT reset your trip odometer either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

